# Off brand meds



## shawn (Mar 18, 2012)

Just wandering if the off brand meds. are as good as the brand names?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been using generic meds, both OTC and prescription, for years and have not seen any difference in them.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ditto, What MD said.

Just try to avoid the ones made in Bangladesh, Cambodia, Thailand and similar places.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We buy generic brands at Wal-Mart and at grocery stores. You need to check the active ingredient to make sure it's the same. You need to check the dosage. At Wal-Mart they have the generic next to the brand name so you can see that it's the same. We buy generic Aleve and ibuprofen, for example.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Generic brands are just as good. Same ingredient same concentrations.
if chinese made quality control could be an issue BUT in medicine things are so tightly controlled ( FDA) that even those are likely 100% fine.

Counterfeits somtimes DO exist ( That is a "forged" medicine that is nothing but filler.). but counterfeits are usually of the name brands..


----------

